# Puppy Cut



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta is off to the groomer's for her first "puppy cut". Fortunately, while I was there dropping her off (with tons of photos to give the groomer), she was cutting a Havanese (a breed which I adore almost as much as the Maltese). It was the perfect puppy cut, without being too long or too short. Kind of like a 5 month old malt's hair! The same person has been clipping her on a regular basis, so I am confident that she will come back looking adorable. I am not sure my family will speak to me, but since no one else was willing to take the time twice a day to brush her and comb her, and since it is getting so hot here, I thought this would be an all around better option. And if I really don't care for it, the good thing is that it will grow back. She is supposed to be done by 2:00 this afternoon, so I'll post photos soon. Just so everyone knows, her hair is much longer than in her avatar or signature photos. Not quite as long as JMM's, but almost! So it will be a big change. I am sure her weight will drop by a few ounces too...she has a ton of hair.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know you'll love the cut. I would never go back to having Catcher in a long style ever again. He had his puppy cut a couple months' ago and he is already ready for another one... I think they look so cute in the short cuts and it is so much less grooming and Catcher tolerates it but I know he doesn't like it.... 

I can't wait to see pics of Valletta's new "do"!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pics!! I never mentioned this, but Valletta is a great name







She's too cute for words!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cant wait to see pics of the new doo!!! I love them in the shorter cuts & like K/C will probably never go back to long.They look as they did when they were puppys when they are cut short! Too sweet


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, we're back from the groomers. She won't sit still long enough for me to take a photo, so I'll have to wait until she slows down a bit! The cut is very cute, kind of like a shaggy puppy cut. Her tail and face/ears were left long. The hair on her body is about 2" long, but looks shorter because it sticks up in all directions. It looks really cute. I do prefer the longer look though, and by the time fall rolls around, her hair will be appropriate for the season. I'll try to post some shots that I got of flying fur....


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see your pictures. She's beautiful with long hair I'm sure she'll be precious with short. 

Shiela-your signature pictures are adorable


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here are the photos, I hope this works...notice the crooked bow!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry the photos are so big, I'm not sure how to make them smaller. Doesn't she look cute?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 11 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Shiela-your signature pictures are adorable
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80407*


[/QUOTE]
Thank You! As yours are


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

AWwwwwwwww she looks adorable


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Very CUTE!! I love the cut. she looks BEAUTIFUL, crooked bow and all!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She looks adorable! I am also considering the puppy cut. Sassy, in particular, has so much hair and it is really alot to keep up with. I've been out of town so much lately that I have to BEG my husband or my mother to comb her and Sadie. They try, but they don't get down to all of the mats. My husband loves her hair, but then he doesn't do one thing to try and keep it up. Please let me know how it works out. In a week I'd want to know if it has been alot less trouble.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks very cute!!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Saltymalty~
She looks beautiful !! Does her coat tend to mat when its longer? How many times a day do you brush her? She has a gorgeous coat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SHE LOOKS SO CUTE


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! She looks great!














I love her sweet lil face


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Her coat never matted, but I am sure the twice daily brushing helped. She has a very dense coat of fine hair. I think that the length (not super short, but short enough to keep her cooler) will grow to a nice "fall/winter" length just as the seasons begin to change.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

She looks great! Tunny got butchered today. He looks like a deformed poodle on crack. My poor baby, I cried when I picked him up.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jul 11 2005, 07:38 PM
> *She looks great!  Tunny got butchered today.  He looks like a deformed poodle on crack.  My poor baby,  I cried when I picked him up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80472*


[/QUOTE]
Valletta's hair was about as long as Tunny's avatar photo. It is a dramatic change, no doubt. I'd love to see Tunny's picture with the new do.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Valletta looks darling







I wish I could find a groomer I trusted not to skin Duke


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jul 11 2005, 06:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valletta's hair was about as long as Tunny's avatar photo. It is a dramatic change, no doubt. I'd love to see Tunny's picture with the new do.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80476
[/B][/QUOTE]

His face and head except for ears are shaved to the skin. He has poodle feet, his body is about 1.5 inches and his legs about 2. You are so lucky to have a good groomer.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow she looks so cute there and she sure does have a lot of hair too.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What a cutie pie...the cut looks great. It is longer than the puppy cut I keep Teddy in so I will be interested to know how the mats are after a week myself. 

Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jul 11 2005, 04:21 PM
> *She looks adorable!  I am also considering the puppy cut.  Sassy, in particular, has so much hair and it is really alot to keep up with.  I've been out of town so much lately that I have to BEG my husband or my mother to comb her and Sadie.  They try, but they don't get down to all of the mats.  My husband loves her hair, but then he doesn't do one thing to try and keep it up.  Please let me know how it works out.  In a week I'd want to know if it has been alot less trouble.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80429*


[/QUOTE]

When I read your post, it reminded me of the deal my daughter has with her husband. He wants their daughter to have long hair (she's nine months old now), so he is to keep it combed. It will be interesting to see how long this lasts.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jul 12 2005, 08:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read your post, it reminded me of the deal my daughter has with her husband. He wants their daughter to have long hair (she's nine months old now), so he is to keep it combed. It will be interesting to see how long this lasts.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80589
[/B][/QUOTE]

Exactly! Since I've been away so much I've noticed that my husband is doing a lot less insisting that Sassy's beautiful, long hair must stay. The groomer that I use owns 11 Maltese and she does know how to cut their hair. Sassy and Sadie will have to go for a longer visit if I have them do a significant cut down.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

She is adorable. I love the name too. What a cutie!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Jul 12 2005, 10:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Exactly! Since I've been away so much I've noticed that my husband is doing a lot less insisting that Sassy's beautiful, long hair must stay. The groomer that I use owns 11 Maltese and she does know how to cut their hair. Sassy and Sadie will have to go for a longer visit if I have them do a significant cut down.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80592
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do love longer hair on most malts, but it was becoming uncomfortable for Valletta with the heat this summer. My family was very upset that I trimmed her down, but I was the only one who would really give a thorough brushing each day. Plus I just couldn't let her pant constantly. We first tried a silhouette cut (belly, legs and chest trimmed, top left long) but that didn't really help to keep her cool. Cutting the hair on her back has helped. She has a lot of hair. I am not sure if most malts are like this, but hers is very dense and very silky. It didn't really matt much unless overdue for a bath. Taking her harness off when she's inside virtually eliminated any minor matting.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Saltymalty, how did your groomer achieve this length? Scissor cutting or clippers? I took Abbey today to get a 2" length and when I picked her up she was still like 4" on back leg area. It almost looks like the groomer tapered from 2" back down to 4" towards the leg. Is Valetta 2" all over? She looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Valleta looks gorgeous!!! How cute, awwww....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Jul 12 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Saltymalty, how did your groomer achieve this length?  Scissor cutting or clippers?  I took Abbey today to get a 2" length and when I picked her up she was still like 4" on back leg area.  It almost looks like the groomer tapered from 2" back down to 4" towards the leg.  Is Valetta 2" all over?  She looks absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Since we had just had the silhouette cut, her legs had been trimmed down to about 2". But the lower half of the legs were a bit longer, so they were evened up. I don't really know if she used scissors or clippers. Overall, her hair is about 2", but the hair on her ears, face and tail are still very long. Those areas were not trimmed. Personally, I think we should have cut her "beard" a bit to make her look more feminine. The goal with her cut was to acheive a uniform length all around so that the hair anywhere on her body (except for her belly, head and tail) is the same length. I don't know if that makes sense, but her cut isn't really tapered...it's more of a shaggy look. I can't wait to see what she looks like wet!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Was just wondering if the grooming was any easier with the shorter hair? Will you keep the shorter cut, or return to full coat?


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

SaltyMalty-

Sorry off topic, but I was looking for names for my unborn female Maltese and I recognized that Valletta is a city in Malta! I was considering it, but I think I am going to go with Mellieha (also city in Malta) instead. Just wanted to give you props for being so creative







like me







hehe


----------

